# Corruption in Australia



## Happy (16 October 2006)

> From ABC, October 16, 2006
> Australia to make South Pacific aid conditional
> Australia says it will impose conditions on aid to Papua New Guinea (PNG) and Solomon Islands to get better governance in the South Pacific.
> The Prime Minister, John Howard, says Australia has every right to attach conditions to its aid.
> ...





Not long time ago Australia’s corruption free ranking dropped a notch or two in international opinion.


I thought, would it be possible that migrants from corrupt countries bring some of their old habits to this country, hence lowering Australian’s previously higher ranking?

If we can extrapolate, it is frightening thought, when we will have to pay a bribe to get glass of water in hospital or fresh bandage or medicines.

If we will have to pay bribe with any building application form, or bribe to get employment, accommodation or kindergarten place.

But probably we have to get used to the idea, and start to form -protective-  networking


----------



## Epsilon (16 October 2006)

Obviously you are reffering to the AWB scandal in Sadam's Iraq.
Yes, that was an unfortunate and very un-Australian incident, BUT the LAW is allowed without any governmental interference (even though it costs a lot to Australia's reputation and perhaps even in economic terms -wheat markets, although with the current drought, wheat may soon become a precious commodity-), and herein lies the problem, the fundamental difference,  with some other third world countries. They refuse to allow Justic take its natural course. The Solomon Islands is a case in point. They not only have, not long ago, endeavoured to stop any Australian assistance in cleaning up their Judicial-Political mess, now they refuse to hand over someone who is being accused of a Paedophilic crime. That's unacceptable to any Democratic country my friend. Precisely for this reason our Government is talking "tough"to all our neighbours in the Pacific.....Perhaps mr. Downer went a bit to far....Perhaps the language he used is the only one they are in a position to clearly "comprehend".....


Cheers))


----------



## bowser (16 October 2006)

Corruption exists in every country. Always has, always will. AWB just got caught. 

It does seem to be more obvious is some regions though. ie Africa, Latin America, Pacific Islands....


----------



## Julia (16 October 2006)

I completely support the government's tough stand re our Pacific neighbours.

Julia


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 October 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> I completely support the government's tough stand re our Pacific neighbours.Julia



Julia My guess is youre talking local Pacific  - not necessarily the ones diagonally opposite for instance
(Sorry Ive just been contemplating the plight of Hicks)


----------



## Epsilon (16 October 2006)

2020.......Plight of Hicks?
Surely you CANNOT be serious mate..."Plight"? The guy was arrested because he was being trained with terrorists. Trained on how to kill YOU and other innocent human beings, including fellow Australians......And you characterise his arrest and incarceration as plight?
Please....Spare a thought for the families of victims in: London, New York, Madrid, Buenos Ayres, Nairobi, Beslam, Jackarta, Bali (our own, Australians), New Delhi, Mumbai, Southern Thailand, Cairo, Aman, Baghdad, Kabul etc... etc.......
Ask them , what do they really think of the "plight"of the Hicks of this world.....

Cheers))


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 October 2006)

Epsilon said:
			
		

> And you characterise his arrest and incarceration as plight?



  No problem with the arrest and incarceration - but coming up 5 years, and no day in court?  Long stretches of solitary confinement etc. We have given away any high moral ground - question is are we now - or can we ever be - in that position again without using brain instead of braun.   You didnt see the interviews with COL sorry Maj Mori then? (his defence lawyer).  even he's disgusted with the US lack of morality in Hick's case.  The man's a Major in the US Marines - you'd like him - everyone likes him - fine upstanding American lad - even he mate - even he is appalled.   British citizenship would have been enough to get him out of the clutches - denied.  Lesser charges than other Aussies let out and backhome. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Hicks
PS He admits he was foolish - but double check your facts about intending to bomb anyone.


----------



## Epsilon (16 October 2006)

Terrorism is the worst EVER problem  our planet has been confronted with. You cannot fight islamic fanaticism that worships death and turns human beings into mass murderers in the name of a non-existent deity. The USA should have implemented a ZERO TOLERANCE POLICY in its (our) fight against the scourge, the the worst ever plague that has afflicted humanity. Islamic Terrorism. You cannot -sorry to say it, but it's true- be tolerant and humane with someone whose only ultimate aim is to destroy your civilisation and kill you unless you are prepared to esouse his barbarically savage religious ideology. Sorry mate: Your enemy, my enemy, is NOT G.W Bush, it's NOT the USA, it's NOT the WEST. Islamic fanaticism and the hatred, misanthropy and dangerously anti-Western actions they are involved in, is.
Please re-examine and set your "humane" priorities right. About time, methinks!


Cheers)


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 October 2006)

Extracts from a couple of poems Epsilon.  Maybe you'll see where Im coming from.  Belive me I sympathise with the victims of bombing, Bali or elsewhere:-

IF I WERE GOD

If I were the God of the Righteous, and I mean in the global sense
And somebody said that the answer was “might” , and that killing was not an offence,
Or a volunteer bomber could somehow find “Bliss”, from the moment of impact and hence-
I’d prob’ly say “Son, just give-it-a-miss, ..and don’t be so God-damned dense!.”
Salvation my boy is a well informed joy, 
(Enlightened, less frightened, and ranting-much-quietened,)
where you argue – like gents - at the fence.

The next one assumes that you're going to have to deal with the next generation of kids in some other way than to "nuke them"

HOW DO YOU JUDGE 

How do you judge a small boy, born in bedlam, and brought up on bullet and bomb,
And forced to take sides since his age 4 or 5, with rebel or junta or com - 
how Different from sons who grabbed rusty old guns, and told to report to the Somme?
yet They were our heroes - Aussies or Austrian, Polish or Prussian or Pom?
Empathy mate, he’s a victim of fate,
Teach him guitar 'stead of military gait,
Half a chance gladly, he'd tone down the hate
Gladly swap rifle for song.

How do you judge when a father steals bread, and feeding his child’s his objective,
How do you measure the pain in his head, against some divine law directive, 
how Different from coots who wear grey flannel suits, and somehow avoid the detective?,
and Rob us all blind, and yet they can find a loophole from public invective?.
Empathy, friends, for the child must be fed,
Half a chance, gladly, he's elsewhere instead,
Tolerance, friends, the alternative's ‘dead ‘
and Hunger is hardly elective.

How do you judge an old man wearing rags, who reckons he lived to the letter, 
Alternative place or alternative race, it all could have been so much better,
Alternative time he’d be getting by fine, instead he’s a vagrant and debtor,
how Different from chaps where the dice won perhaps? - but dice have made him a regretter.
Half a chance gladly he’d rise from the mud, 
Guilty but huge mitigations m’lud,
Empathy - there but for fortune’s my blood (brother)
Him wearing rags, me jet setter.

What do we do with this empathy savoured, and tolerance practiced in kind?
Live 20 lives which are various-flavoured, and give twice the kindness you find,
Only so much that one mortal can do - even one kindness-inclined,
Only so much  - but a thought born of fairness will help keep your goalposts aligned -  
Follow the truth (and on this never budge)  
Constantly giving your conscience a nudge,	
Walk a brief mile in his shoes, don't prejudge, (and let)
Prejudice wither on vine.


----------



## Epsilon (17 October 2006)

Nice poems.......
Why don't you translate them in Arabic (and other languages spoken by Terrorist savages) so that Islamic Terrorists can also have acces to them in their own language? Their hearts maybe then can becoming more humane and can start showing some compassion for their fellow human beings, instead of killing them en masse.....Very doubtfull though, judging by their barbarically terroristic actions against their own people in Iraq, on a daily basis.

PS. If you live in Australia (somehow I think -I don't know "the" why......- you don't) I will kindly ask you to watch the ABC Foreign Correspondent programme tomorrow night. It's a special on Indonesian Terrorism. It may, I certainly hope so, make you reconsider the way you view on Islamic Fanaticism and the Islamic Terrorism, Worldwide, today....


Cheers))


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 October 2006)

Epsilon said:
			
		

> .. ..Very doubtfull though, judging by their barbarically terroristic actions against their own people in Iraq, on a daily basis.  If you live in Australia (somehow I think -I don't know "the" why......- you don't) I will kindly ask you to watch the ABC Foreign Correspondent programme tomorrow night. It's a special on Indonesian Terrorism.



You have a point - the middle east is a mess bigtime.  But as I heard someone say on the ABC in a recent debate (actually about Israel and Lebanon). ...  "There's never going to be peace in that area until people learn to love their children more than they hate their enemies. " 

Vigilance against explosives etc sure.  (But OBVIOUSLY you're never going to stamp it out unless you get inside peoples heads).  But let's "tone up the E string - and the positives - and tone down the hate".  You have to deal with the moderate Moslems.  You think they like what's happening ?

No, mate Im an Eskimo pineapple farmer, - who just happens to be particularly concerned about the farmers in central Australia - cant for the life of me think why I could be interested in people 1000's of miles away.  

Totally changing the topic - I was surprised to discover that there are more Moslems in India than there are in Pakistan.  And its been relatively peaceful for years. (I should check these things out before posting - but I havent - told to me by an Indian).

PS whenever I go to Perth I make a point of going up to the new memorial at Kings Park - once a year on 12.10 the beams of the rising sun can pass down this corridor and light up a plaque on a stone with the names of 16 Waussies killed.  It's a really moving experience just to see the setup whether or not youre there on that day. Incidentally there were 30 odd Indonesians killed in 2002 and 15 in 2005 - religion unspecified granted - but everyone is suffering.  And I dont think branding them all " ahhh whatever" is going to help.
PS Ill try to watch Foreign Correspondent.


----------



## Nicks (17 October 2006)

Epsilon said:
			
		

> Terrorism is the worst EVER problem  our planet has been confronted with. You cannot fight islamic fanaticism that worships death and turns human beings into mass murderers in the name of a non-existent deity. The USA should have implemented a ZERO TOLERANCE POLICY in its (our) fight against the scourge, the the worst ever plague that has afflicted humanity. Islamic Terrorism. You cannot -sorry to say it, but it's true- be tolerant and humane with someone whose only ultimate aim is to destroy your civilisation and kill you unless you are prepared to esouse his barbarically savage religious ideology. Sorry mate: Your enemy, my enemy, is NOT G.W Bush, it's NOT the USA, it's NOT the WEST. Islamic fanaticism and the hatred, misanthropy and dangerously anti-Western actions they are involved in, is.
> Please re-examine and set your "humane" priorities right. About time, methinks!
> 
> 
> Cheers)





In justice is also very scary. Conviction without trial scares me. He may be guilty and all what you say, no argument here, but no trial or justice? no law?


----------



## Epsilon (17 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> You have a point - the middle east is a mess bigtime.  But as I heard someone say on the ABC in a recent debate (actually about Israel and Lebanon). ...  "There's never going to be peace in that area until people learn to love their children more than they hate their enemies. "
> 
> Vigilance against explosives etc sure.  (But OBVIOUSLY you're never going to stamp it out unless you get inside peoples heads).  But let's "tone up the E string - and the positives - and tone down the hate".  You have to deal with the moderate Moslems.  You think they like what's happening ?
> 
> ...




.  "There's never going to be peace in that area until people learn to love their children more than they hate their enemies. " 

That famous sentencewas uttered in the 60's by Gold Meir, the Israeli (Woman) prime minister......You see, Arabs, muslims were the same even then, fourty years ago....And as far back as one cares to go....
Here is another true saying: If the Arabs (muslims) put down their weapons today, there will be peace in the Middle East tomorrow.....If the Israelis put their arms down today, there will be no Israel tomorrow....
Please use your enhanced noetic capabilities to thoroughly analyse it.....

Now, Perth? Hm? Nice, very nice place, and as yet unpopputed by the deleterious affects of islamic terrorism....Next time you are here drop us a line. I will delighted to share a beer or a coffee with you. I am in West Perth , almost every day (near Kings Park)......Sometimes I venture into that unspoiled (still) part of the World right in the middle of a major city.....
As for Indian muslims, yes, India has the second largest islamic population after Indonesia. However they always have had communal problems, mainly as a result of Islamic intolerance (Hindus are very tolerant and peaceful people, as are the Buddhist people-APART FROM THE CARNAGE IN SRI-LANCA).......

Anyway, please do try to watch tonight's Foreign Correspondent programme as I also will..

Cheers. Have a great day)


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 October 2006)

Epsilon said:
			
		

> .  1."There's never going to be peace in that area until people learn to love their children more than they hate their enemies. "
> 2. Now, Perth? .beer? .Sometimes I venture into that unspoiled (still) part of the World right in the middle of a major city.....
> 3. Anyway, please do try to watch tonight's Foreign Correspondent programme as I also will..Cheers. Have a great day)



1. Someone tried to extend the concept during the debate - "to love your enemies childern as well"  - but Im enough of a realist to know that thats not going to happen.  Not everyone is prepared to follow Ghandi's suggestino that we adopt a Muslim kid - and bring him up as a Muslem.

2. The Bali monument at Kings Park - I go there because I like to jog  Someone (Perth resident) complained to me "what's a monument to these 16 - who after all were really only tourists - doing amongst these war memorials"  I ignored this comment as a minority opinion.  I don't think the old diggers whose names are engraved nearby would object even if they could.   They were bigger than that.  
Incidentally, by the end of WW1, the diggers were relatively good mates with the Johnny Turks - under the circumstances   Mutual respect still related by their offspring to this day !! 

3. I'll watch the program on Indonesia. (btw, Surely you dont think Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, is an extremist?  btw also, maybe you will watch that program on Andrew Denton interviewing Major Mori re David Hicks (if it ever comes back)? -  (which, lol is where we got off the thread in the first place).   

Beer? sure - better make it lights though lol.


----------



## wayneL (17 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Incidentally, by the end of WW1, the diggers were relatively good mates with the Johnny Turks - under the circumstances   Mutual respect still related by their offspring to this day !!




Kinda going off-topic, but you just reminded me of one of the most touching quotes I have ever heard from a world leader. This one from Mustafa Kemal Ataturk (Military Leader of the Ottomans in WW1 and father of modern Turkey):

_‘Those heroes that shed their blood and lost their lives, you are now lying in the soil of a friendly country. Therefore rest in peace. There is no difference between the Johnnies and Mehmets to us, where they lie side by side here in this country of ours. You, the mothers, who sent their sons from faraway countries, wipe away your tears; your sons are now lying in our bosom and are in peace. After having lost their lives on this land they have become our sons as well’. _

A muslim an' all.

Cheers


----------



## Epsilon (17 October 2006)

Kemal Ataturk was ONLY in name a muslim. In fact he sent-off the caliphate from Turkey as well as making many changes  (anti-Islamic) in the Turkish society. If Kemal was living today , and if he had the power and influence he had then, there would not be any islamic movement in Turkey, and perhaps even no functional islam at all!
As for his famous saying cited by you, he was also an extremely consumate diplomat, hence the saving and resurrection of Turkey later, after the Greeks had almost taken over most of the Aegean Turkey......That was only achieved because of his diplomatic manouvres that enticed the Western European Powers against the irrationally "belligerent"(so they were seen then) Greeks........
Anyway the fact is this: Kemal Atarkuk was far more anti-Islamo-Fascist than most of today's Western Leaders. He literally detested Islam! (Perhaps he knew more than some of today's "Leftists").........

Cheers))


----------



## wayneL (17 October 2006)

Epsilon said:
			
		

> Kemal Ataturk was ONLY in name a muslim. In fact he sent-off the caliphate from Turkey as well as making many changes  (anti-Islamic) in the Turkish society. If Kemal was living today , and if he had the power and influence he had then, there would not be any islamic movement in Turkey, and perhaps even no functional islam at all!
> As for his famous saying cited by you, he was also an extremely consumate diplomat, hence the saving and resurrection of Turkey later, after the Greeks had almost taken over most of the Aegean Turkey......That was only achieved because of his diplomatic manouvres that enticed the Western European Powers against the irrationally "belligerent"(so they were seen then) Greeks........
> Anyway the fact is this: Kemal Atarkuk was far more anti-Islamo-Fascist than most of today's Western Leaders. He literally detested Islam! (Perhaps he knew more than some of today's "Leftists").........
> 
> Cheers))




It is a great shame we don't have some Ataturks around today to keep the lunatic mullahs in check. It is a great shame that the Islamic countries have taken a step backwards into fundamentalism. This was not the case in Ataturks day as you point out. Even Afghanistan was a secular muslim society.

On the same vein (Fascism), I think we need to look at the log in our own eye as well. While concentrating on the faults of other societies/religions, we fail to see the drift of our own western societies towards right wing fascism, with the rabid lunatic TV evangelist, christian zionist, apocalyptic types in control in the US. They are no better than the idiot mullahs.

....and just for the record, I am not a "leftist". I would rather swallow razor blades.


----------



## new girl (17 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Extracts from a couple of poems Epsilon.  Maybe you'll see where Im coming from.  Belive me I sympathise with the victims of bombing, Bali or elsewhere:-
> 
> IF I WERE GOD
> 
> ...







A joy to read, thank you 2020. 

No wonder you’re broke, you don’t shut up. I'd love to read all your posts but I cant keep up with you.

Epsilon seems to know a lot about the Middle East and its history. Most of what he says is true but he seems to blame the people rather than the ideology behind their actions. Hating and alienating people is not the answer though.

Do you know that these Jihadists are promised 70 virgins a night in heaven?


----------



## Epsilon (17 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> It is a great shame we don't have some Ataturks around today to keep the lunatic mullahs in check. It is a great shame that the Islamic countries have taken a step backwards into fundamentalism. This was not the case in Ataturks day as you point out. Even Afghanistan was a secular muslim society.
> 
> On the same vein (Fascism), I think we need to look at the log in our own eye as well. While concentrating on the faults of other societies/religions, we fail to see the drift of our own western societies towards right wing fascism, with the rabid lunatic TV evangelist, christian zionist, apocalyptic types in control in the US. They are no better than the idiot mullahs.
> 
> ....and just for the record, I am not a "leftist". I would rather swallow razor blades.





Yeah, Kemal was a Great Statesman, perhaps living ahead of his time. Kemal's  political and religious treatment of Islam indicate to us this: Today Islam (Islamic fanaticism that is) has gone even further back in time and anti-progressive backwardness than the time Kemal put it in Ã¯t's place"......
Your second sentence re: Christian Right etc, is, to say the least, an unbrdled exaggeration. Why am I saying this?
Well. Imagine this: 
A). If the mullahs (and other islamo-fascist terrorists)  had the military power, the unparalleled  superiority in economic, military, social, infrastructural, and political matters, today there would no be our WEST with its freedoms, human rights and values as we know it.
B). We have yet to see Christian Fundamentalists training some of their fanatic followers on how to blow non-christian infidels and atheists (agnostics are we  safe?) in Berlin, London or Rome....Not to mention the Muslims in the Middle East who, with their daily anti-West, anti-Christian and anti-Israel  provocations, perhaps would be a justified target for such (Christian-Fundamental) mentality.

No comparison whatsoever my friend between the WEST and Islam. Its like comparing Light with darkness. Progress with barbaric, cruel, backwardness. Freedom with  Tyranny.  


Cheers))


----------



## Bloveld (17 October 2006)

Epsilon said:
			
		

> Terrorism is the worst EVER problem  our planet has been confronted with. You cannot fight islamic fanaticism that worships death and turns human beings into mass murderers in the name of a non-existent deity. The USA should have implemented a ZERO TOLERANCE POLICY in its (our) fight against the scourge, the the worst ever plague that has afflicted humanity. Islamic Terrorism. You cannot -sorry to say it, but it's true- be tolerant and humane with someone whose only ultimate aim is to destroy your civilisation and kill you unless you are prepared to esouse his barbarically savage religious ideology. Sorry mate: Your enemy, my enemy, is NOT G.W Bush, it's NOT the USA, it's NOT the WEST. Islamic fanaticism and the hatred, misanthropy and dangerously anti-Western actions they are involved in, is.
> Please re-examine and set your "humane" priorities right. About time, methinks!
> 
> 
> Cheers)





The worst problem the planet has ever faced?
Thanks for the warning Chicken Little.


----------



## wayneL (17 October 2006)

Epsilon said:
			
		

> No comparison whatsoever my friend between the WEST and Islam. Its like comparing Light with darkness. Progress with barbaric, cruel, backwardness. Freedom with  Tyranny.




Well... the West has had this nasty habit of subjugating or obliterating those who get in the way of their aims. The difference is that as we are currently "el supremos", we get to write the history books, and either sanitize or omit any unpleasant or inconvenient facts or events.

I could cite hundreds of instances.

This article discusses some interesting points: http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.php?context=viewArticle&code=WIL20061012&articleId=3464

It is all a matter of viewpoint and I suspect the next decade will become even more interesting.


----------



## Epsilon (17 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Well... the West has had this nasty habit of subjugating or obliterating those who get in the way of their aims. The difference is that as we are currently "el supremos", we get to write the history books, and either sanitize or omit any unpleasant or inconvenient facts or events.
> 
> I could cite hundreds of instances.
> 
> ...





Two things are worth mentioning , adding here.
A). The operative word is : the West has "HAD"........
Indeed, the WEST as it's called today, for in the past there was NEVER (Before the 20th century) a United Front (unlike Islam which was the same Fascistic ideology throught its bloodied history), was in the past exploiting countries under its control for the enrichment and betterment of the citizens in the "mother" country (England, Spain, Holland, Portugal, Germany etc). That WAS the case before. Not now. 
In fact under the leadership of the present Superpower (USA) and today's cosmopolitical "Globalisation" many Nations have developed unprecedented  Wealth, Freedoms, Democratic systems,  and Technological Progress with the ultimate result the much improved standard of living of their Peoples.

In Islamic countries on the other hand, no such progress, development, new acquired Freedoms, and technological advancement  can be evidenced.

B). Islam by nature is a religion which justifies in raison dÃ©tre in being anti-West, anti-Jewish, anti-Christian, anti-infidel. They (muslims) only live to enhance islam's influence throughout the Planet. In other words, instead of spreading , values much desired by the nature of most humans (freedom, good life style, good future for children-next generation, progress, democracy, etc), they want to spread their cruel, barbaric religious system\life style, which goes against the nature of mankind. Against the nature of humans. Against you and me (well, definitely against my values and nature...)....
Can you see the difference?
I can.......Hence my anti-Islamo-fascistic stance. In fact a very strong, but peacefully democratic one.....

Cheers)


----------



## rub92me (17 October 2006)

All: none of this has anything to do with Corruption in Australia. Please go to a park. Find a soapbox. Stand on soapbox and orate and take turns.


----------



## wayneL (17 October 2006)

rub92me said:
			
		

> All: none of this has anything to do with Corruption in Australia. Please go to a park. Find a soapbox. Stand on soapbox and orate and take turns.




Hey! Are after my moderators job or sumpin'?

Sheesh!!!


----------



## Epsilon (17 October 2006)

Hahahaha......You should have told me before, that people are after your moderator's much coveted job....I would have done my outmost to stay with the prescribed limits of the topic)



PS. Do you ban people-users here also? Even for minor "misdemeanours" as is the case with a "certain" forum?


----------



## wayneL (17 October 2006)

Epsilon said:
			
		

> PS. Do you ban people-users here also? Even for minor "misdemeanours" as is the case with a "certain" forum?




Epsilon,

Joe (Tha boss cockey) is a strong advocate of free speech and is loath to ban anyone except serial pests and abusive posters.

Spammers however, are summarily executed on the spot :shoot:

Code of Conduct 

Cheers


----------



## Nicks (17 October 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> A joy to read, thank you 2020.
> 
> No wonder you’re broke, you don’t shut up. I'd love to read all your posts but I cant keep up with you.
> 
> ...




How do I become one?


----------



## new girl (17 October 2006)

Nicks said:
			
		

> How do I become one?




Well, first you have to change your name. No Nicks, Nick, Nickolas, Nicki or even guss is allowed in heaven.


----------



## Nicks (17 October 2006)

Stop. You had me at hello, i mean 70 virgins, i mean hello
Osama


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 October 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> 1...No wonder you’re broke, you don’t shut up..
> 2. Epsilon seems to know a lot about the Middle East and its history.
> 3. Do you know that these Jihadists are promised 70 virgins a night in heaven?



Lol ty new girl. delightfully middle ground. 
1. well when you know next to 2/3 of 3/5 of very little about shares - BUT you still want to play the tipping competition - (where any mug seems to be able to win) you have to write a few posts 
2. yep - just as he now knows im an Alaskan pineapple farmer - I also suspect that he's a retired member of Golda Mair's party  
3. Interesting - I was trying to think of some appropraite repartee...feel free to add to the list below...  (Of course coming from Alaska, 70 a night is nothing, normally about 150 - but then you get 6 months of daylight which is a real bummer).

Overheard between newboy and heavenly harem gatekeeper.

a.  ok joe, tonight id like them in 7 groups of 10 - on the hour please
b.  better use some talc too, last night we got into this massive knot
c.  joe if i fall asleep after 68, can I have 72 tomorrow?
d.  whattyamean we're out of virgins!!
e.  joe Id like to complain, last night, virgin #45 taught me a thing or two - now HOW do you explain that !!!
f... feel free to add ...
 etcetc

g.  harem gatekepper?  please tell me in 100 words or less what is you opinion of corruption in Australia?  

afterthought :- (at the risk of being accused to taking the PS)
h.  joe - tomorrow i'd like virgin #36 again please !! whattayamean against the rules!!
i. Jo you wont believe this !! not one of last nights virgins could cook!!  and only 3 could iron shirts !!


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 October 2006)

My final comment about corruption in Australia ... (apart from the fact that I agree with Julia that we should be tougher on Solomons than we are on the USA, because otherwise it would be open season on virgins..  (I mean - if the Attorney Gen  can get away with underage sex  - unacceptable - unless youre a member of the Tory party in UK praps etcetc )

WHEN RETARTEE COMES OUT TO PLAY 

Sometimes my mind goes walkabout - Through awkward words of yesterday 
It loves repeat re-talkabout , When repartee comes out to play. 

I dream my words can be re-said , and crowds are there to hear my quips 
(instead my dog just tilts her head , and ponders why I move my lips). 

My witless banter real-time mode , in daylight rusts at every cog 
when witnessed , quickly overloads , I dream of "run" but barely "jog". 

Like somewhere some girl called me bold- , In "wit-review" I whirled in jigtime 
then flamencoed to her shoulder , "fancy tripping? " .... then tripped bigtime. 

Then she mocked my nose as "beak" , Wit-reviewed I answered grinning 
"Like we should be ...cheek to cheek" , 'stead I stood there double chinning. 

Summary, in realtime screening , Cruel reality is this - 
Repartee escapes my meaning , aims impressive , scores a miss. 

So I have my thoughts to thank , for filling up this jumbled head 
Messy mish-mash memory bank , of Clever things I never said. 

So I live much time reviewing , Things I would have liked to say, - 
When lost chances keep accruing , Repartee comes out to play.


----------



## new girl (17 October 2006)

You know, I'm starting to feel sorry for these Jihadists, I can barely keep up with talking to the two of you while cooking dinner. 

first Osama:

Is it O.K. to call you by your new name, or is that off limits?

2020:

1. I am delightfully middle ground, thanks for noticing. 
2. You'r right I know bugger all about trading. I use a broker. just bought LEG!
3. Tipping competition ? dont need it I've already have subscriptions to the Bulletin and fn smart investor. I once won a footy comp at work and I dont even know the game's rules!! I just did a little bit of research, watched sports tonight and asked a couple of questions here and there. I'll never forget the look on the tough guy's face when he handed the money.
4. Its been a while since I laughed this much. You have a gift 2020!!!
5. Its true, you can research this one, the 70 harem come back as virgins every night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, in case your wondering what women get as a reward, you'll be surprised to know that there is none. But if you read between the lines, you'll realise that we are the ones that are getting screwed every night, literally.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 October 2006)

j.  hey joe last night one of the virgins was 80 years old !! - and she was baby sitting her 15 grandchildren in the room!!
k.  hey joe can I apply for Medicare Private complete with a back massage every day
L.  hey joe - I'm bushed, I think Ill turn in early - against the rules!! - yeah yeah  another double shift tomorrow night then...
m.  Whattaya mean girls - you can't ALL have a headache!! 
n.  Whattaya mean youre outta viagra!!
o.  Jo - any chance of some clean sheets - These havent been changed for a couple of hours!!
p. Jo how many times do I have to tell you  - I ONLY like BLONDS!
q.  Jo any chance of a bong between bonks?
r.  "and toNIGHT"s lucky door prize winner is ...  CINDY"
s.  Jo can I have another room pls - the blokes on either side are making grunting noises all bludy night long sheesh - (its not what they're saying its the way that they're saying it )
t.  You wont believe this Jo - But not ONE of them had heard of Einsteins theory of relativity!!
u. I've decided there are 3 kinds of women Jo - those that can count and those that cant (sheesh Im running outta jokes bad when I resort to those lol)
v. I've decided there are 2 kinds of men Jo - those that believe there are 2 kinds of virgins and those that dont
w. but Jo  I dont WANT another 69 - I like THIS one !!
x.  well if there are 18 holes in a golf touranment - looks like Ive made the cutoff again - just call me Tiger Woods
y.  Why? jo Why !??  
z. zzzzzzz :goodnight


----------



## new girl (17 October 2006)

I think you missed Foreign Correspondent!


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 October 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> I think you missed Foreign Correspondent!



woops lol thankx


----------



## new girl (17 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> woops lol thankx




My pleasure. you should consider becoming a comedian, you'll make loads of money.

that was fun thanks


----------



## Bloveld (17 October 2006)

Epsilon said:
			
		

> Two things are worth mentioning , adding here.
> A). The operative word is : the West has "HAD"........
> Indeed, the WEST as it's called today, for in the past there was NEVER (Before the 20th century) a United Front (unlike Islam which was the same Fascistic ideology throught its bloodied history), was in the past exploiting countries under its control for the enrichment and betterment of the citizens in the "mother" country (England, Spain, Holland, Portugal, Germany etc). That WAS the case before. Not now.
> In fact under the leadership of the present Superpower (USA) and today's cosmopolitical "Globalisation" many Nations have developed unprecedented  Wealth, Freedoms, Democratic systems,  and Technological Progress with the ultimate result the much improved standard of living of their Peoples.
> ...





See, this is what happens when they let patients at mental institutions have access to the internet.


----------



## Epsilon (17 October 2006)

The only answer your idiocy deserves is this (in Greek) : Ante kai pidixou. Paliomalakismeno.
I am sure there are a "few"Greek speaking people in here who will gladly oblige.....That is, if your paranoia does not also "listen" to Greek the words: Paranoika ilithios malakas eisai, Vlima!


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> I'll watch the program on Indonesia. .. btw also, maybe you will watch that program on Andrew Denton interviewing Major Mori re David Hicks (if it ever comes back)? -  (which, lol is where we got off the thread in the first place).



1. Well Epsilon - no surprises for me, except that Im now more convinced than ever that there are moderate moslems out there with fine ethical values - just fine (whatever their past).  Helping other fine moslems to lock up the extremists who are obvious nutcases.  (concluding remarks as I recall something about "maybe the west could learn something") ?
2. I'll tell you if I hear about Maj Mori's interview being repeated  
3. Is Australia corrupt in its relationship with USA? Hard to tell really! Difficult to be corrupt when all you can say is "yes sir" "no sir" "three bags full sir" 
4. We've corrupted our own international reputation though - assuming for a moment we are talking about wheat and the AWB - sadly one of the bags was not quite full as claimed. 

PS Just remember some Spanish ... "and I will be numero uno terrero fino"   - translates roughly as "I will number one bullfighter".


----------



## Nicks (18 October 2006)

Bloveld said:
			
		

> See, this is what happens when they let patients at mental institutions have access to the internet.




Yeah I reckon, next they'll be telling us smoking is good for you.


----------



## Bloveld (18 October 2006)

Epsilon said:
			
		

> The only answer your idiocy deserves is this (in Greek) : Ante kai pidixou. Paliomalakismeno.
> I am sure there are a "few"Greek speaking people in here who will gladly oblige.....That is, if your paranoia does not also "listen" to Greek the words: Paranoika ilithios malakas eisai, Vlima!




Old Australian Saying
No prize for seconds mate.


----------



## Out Too Soon (19 October 2006)

How many Muslims have you known Epsilon?  
I lived in a muslim fishing village for 2 years & THE PEOPLE WERE LOVELY they mixed in together with the buddhists, Chinese & us misc foreigners & I NEVER felt threatened. It is very sad to see that world politics has done to sth Thailand but blame the politicians not the people. really!  

PS: 2020, I absolutely love your poems, esp the peace ones on the first page, where did they come from?


----------



## wayneL (19 October 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> How many Muslims have you known Epsilon?
> I lived in a muslim fishing village for 2 years & THE PEOPLE WERE LOVELY they mixed in together with the buddhists, Chinese & us misc foreigners & I NEVER felt threatened. It is very sad to see that world politics has done to sth Thailand but blame the politicians not the people. really!
> 
> PS: 2020, I absolutely love your poems, esp the peace ones on the first page, where did they come from?




Yup 

20/20 summed ot up nicely



			
				2020hindsite said:
			
		

> 1. Well Epsilon - no surprises for me, except that Im now more convinced than ever that there are moderate moslems out there with fine ethical values - just fine (whatever their past). Helping other fine moslems to lock up the extremists who are obvious nutcases. (concluding remarks as I recall something about "maybe the west could learn something") ?




But, we should also be pro-active in defending our own culture from extremists... of any bent


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 October 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> 2020, ..poem... where did they come from?



Lol - thanks OTS - The one about "If I were God" is only an extract - The main theme is about the way the world is trending "healthwise" - and the fact that I wish people would spend more time thinking about the world they'll leave to the next generation than about whether they'll go to Heaven or not .  I have posted it before, but I'll push my luck and stick it on the ASF Poetry thread  - at the risk of being accused of verbal pollution 
I use small print because I dont want to be seen to be grandstanding and filling up the memory bank here. - which I dont - at least I dont think I do (?) well all I know is that I feel strongly about a few things lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> But, we should also be pro-active in defending our own culture from extremists... of any bent



I agree Wayne - all extremists should be SHOT! (sorry another oldie lol - sorry if this is the 300th time you've heard it)


----------



## GoldenYears (19 October 2006)

Epsilon said:
			
		

> B). Islam by nature is a religion which justifies in raison dÃ©tre in being anti-West, anti-Jewish, anti-Christian, anti-infidel. They (muslims) only live to enhance islam's influence throughout the Planet. In other words, instead of spreading , values much desired by the nature of most humans (freedom, good life style, good future for children-next generation, progress, democracy, etc), they want to spread their cruel, barbaric religious system\life style, which goes against the nature of mankind. Against the nature of humans. Against you and me (well, definitely against my values and nature...)....
> Can you see the difference?
> I can.......Hence my anti-Islamo-fascistic stance. In fact a very strong, but peacefully democratic one.....
> 
> Cheers)




I totally disagree if you are implying that 100% of muslims have the attitude you describe above.

I don't know many muslims but I do know a couple of devout "true" muslims and they have and practice much higher morals and values than the "average westerner" so I think you are making a grossly incorrect generalization.

Obviously there is a small minority of bitter twisted people (who call themelves muslims) who use an extemely warped interpretation of Islam to try to further their own personal ideologies and agendas by inflicting extreme pain, suffering and fear.

How you stop them I do not know and at the very least it will take generations and not just years to remove the "built in" hatred and it's very obvious to me that the way the west is going about it at the moment is not even close to working.

I don't for a second think that the world now is safer and less vulnerable to terrorism than it was in March 2003.

My


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 October 2006)

Maybe I should come clean ...
I was lucky enough (I've had a fortunate life - accumulation of little things , fortunate to be where I was when I was etc ) to stay at International House for a time during my university years.   Every evening meal we would stand , Africans (incl many Muslems), Asians (ditto) , Australians, Americans, Canadians, Kiwis, Europeans, ....and toast "THAT BROTHERHOOD MAY PREVAIL!"   To give you an idea when that was, I recall the Liberal Minster Don Chipp being a guest speaker at one of our dinners  - and he was TOTALLY against marijuana lol. We laughed at him (after his talk and therefore behind his back). 

Speaking of marijuana - since those stupid days in the 60's, Ive met and studied with Afghans (muslems) - where the stuff has been smoked for centuries - who confirm that it is well known that people who smoke marijuana consistently lose (at least some of) their mental skills by middle age.    Also a friend of one of my sons was recently diagnosed with schizophrenia triggered by marijuana (sad? nonsense! bludy tragic) - all my arguments with "fuddy duddy oldies" in those days defending it were also nonsense.  Weed is not recommended!   Sorry If you're a hash smoker Joe - but thats one of the lessons life has taught me at least .

As for corruption in Australia lol - well drugs are probably involved with at least 74.76% of it ( and 47.67% of all statistics are made up on the spot lol).  Apologies, I have trouble keeing to the topic, Ill try to improve


----------



## StockyBailx (19 October 2006)

_To Much of it! and never enough 'should be band'_


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> 2. I'll tell you if I hear about Maj Mori's interview being repeated
> 3. Is Australia corrupt in its relationship with USA? Hard to tell really! Difficult to be corrupt when all you can say is "yes sir" "no sir" "three bags full sir"



http://www.abc.net.au/tv/enoughrope/transcripts/s1709428.htm

ABC has the interview with Maj Mori if anyone is interested. - I like the man - especially as he is putting his career on the line over this moral stance he is taking.  Which compares with no stance at all from Aus Govt moral or otherwise - just the "sounds of silence" from them - while Hicks gets the "hello darkness my old friend" treatment. rgds , 2020.


----------



## Out Too Soon (25 October 2006)

Corruption in Australia  nooo not here!
Where could someone get away with sadistically beating a man to death with witness's. HERE in Nth QLD of cause, Senior SGT Hurley has finally been stood down (on full pay  ) but the sickening thing was the reaction of the politicians & the media up here, even Peter Beattie tried to gloss it over.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 October 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Corruption in Australia  nooo not here!
> Where could someone get away with sadistically beating a man to death with witness's. HERE in Nth QLD of cause, Senior SGT Hurley has finally been stood down (on full pay  ) but the sickening thing was the reaction of the politicians & the media up here, even Peter Beattie tried to gloss it over.



Lol OTS - imho, 25% at best of what police put up to court is true - believe me, I've seen it first hand - they are masters of twisting the truth - BLATANT lies - Beattie backing them ?  - what a fool !!  Clockwork Orange has nothing on Aussie cops !!

PS I like the show "Forensic Investigators" - currently on btw lol - and about a Qld crime  - "so Horatio, you seem to have this little inconsistency in your philosophy" lol

PS What do you think of the resignation of the attorney gen over the Bundaberg medical fiasco?  sheesh potentially BLATANT??  or what !!

PS Melbourne Sen Sgt found guilty - drugs related (of cors) and incidentally after my post below that suggested that drugs were the "root of all weevils" - ahh as if its an original hypothesis!! sheesh

PS the Diggers would have been ashamed of the corruption in the various police forces - imho of cors  as if they gave their live for parasites like that to twist the truth ... "If you can bear to see the truth you've spoken, twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools, or watch the things you gave your life to broken , and stoop to build 'em up with worn out tools" -  Kipligs IF


----------



## Out Too Soon (25 October 2006)

Not all cops r crooked, vindictive &/or twisted, I knew the Sen Sgt of Palm Isl before Hurley & he was a good bloke that everyone respected inc the locals. The history of probs at Palm have been caused by poor political decisions of the past, a long story, DYOR.
When I blamed politicians for terrorism  & the worlds woes earlier on this thread I thought after I should point out Osama Bin Laden is a politician, he doesn't even know how to shoot a gun properly. 
How many wars would there be if the politicians that caused them had to be on the front line?


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 October 2006)

> ANDREW DENTON: That is true. What lies ahead for David?
> 
> MAJOR MICHAEL MORI: I think what lies ahead, he's going to remain at Guantanamo Bay until there is a change, until his situation is re-evaluated. There is no hope that he's going to get a fair trial next week, next month. If the administration gets through the Bill they want dealing with Commissions, it will not provide him the basic protections that he deserves and that you would get at a court martial. It's funny, because the Status of Forces Agreement between Australia and the US, for US soldiers who commit crimes in Australia, one of the rights is that they must confront the witnesses against them. They don't want to give that to David.




back to Mori   - It's pretty easy yes? I mean, we are pathetic.
OTS, Palm Island - I accept that some police are ok  (why not all?)
Politicians in the front line - well exclusing Winston Churchill lol - (who would have loved to be there) very few.  He of course was one of the few to be able to claim "a legitimate call to arms".   But I agree entirely OTS.

PS Winston C , 1939:- "What General Weygand called the Battle of France is over. I expect that the Battle of Britain is about to begin. Upon this battle depends the survival of Christian civilization. Upon it depends our own British life, and the long continuity of our institutions and our Empire. The whole fury and might of the enemy must very soon be turned on us. Hitler knows that he will have to break us in this Island or lose the war. If we can stand up to him, all Europe may be free and the life of the world may move forward into broad, sunlit uplands. But if we fail, then the whole world, including the United States, including all that we have known and cared for, will sink into the abyss of a new Dark Age made more sinister, and perhaps more protracted, by the lights of perverted science. Let us therefore brace ourselves to our duties, and so bear ourselves that, if the British Empire and its Commonwealth last for a thousand years, men will still say, "This was their finest hour."
- this speech given after Dunkirk, when Britain was almost on its knees - sheesh, the greatest orator and motivator of the 20C.


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 October 2006)

Good to see John White (ex Labor politician and wannabe ruler of the world) finally in trouble down here in Tassie. Seems to be in _lots_ of trouble along with at least one of his associates (who just happened to be deputy premier until very recently...).

Perhaps he'll go the same way as builders struggling with his monopoly corporation's ridiculous licensing fees and all those who have struck trouble at the hands of the Battery Point residents association of which he is undemocratically elected as "the man". Christmas carols relocated, public space fenced in and Council proposals scrapped, the biggest nightclub in Hobart closed amidst a blaze of public outcry, even a coffee roasting business couldn't stand the heat from this mob.   

Justice at last.


----------



## Out Too Soon (14 December 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Corruption in Australia  nooo not here!
> Where could someone get away with sadistically beating a man to death with witness's. HERE in Nth QLD of cause, Senior SGT Hurley has finally been stood down (on full pay  ) but the sickening thing was the reaction of the politicians & the media up here, even Peter Beattie tried to gloss it over.




And finally it's happened, just before christmas when everybody is well & truly pre-occupied, out comes the sneaky Dept of Public PRosecutions verdict. *Sgt Chris Hurley gets away with murder* because they aren't going to even charge him. No surprise really, they couldn't possibly put the evidence before a jury without a very big embarrassing cover-up being blown sky high. If we cant get justice for Indigenous ppl while a moderate labour party is in power in QLD how can we hope to ever get real justice in QLD?


----------



## Out Too Soon (14 December 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> And finally it's happened, just before christmas when everybody is well & truly pre-occupied, out comes the sneaky Dept of Public PRosecutions verdict. *Sgt Chris Hurley gets away with murder* because they aren't going to even charge him. No surprise really, they couldn't possibly put the evidence before a jury without a very big embarrassing cover-up being blown sky high. If we cant get justice for Indigenous ppl while a moderate labour party is in power in QLD how can we hope to ever get real justice in QLD?




And just too add to the feeling of injustice & hopelessness in QLD Peter Beattie appears on the news telling everyone we have to accept the umpires decision.
 The DPP totally contradicted  the 2nd coroners findings, clearly there is no justice in QLD especially if you're black.

Clearly Australias hypocritical much bandied about idea of a "Fair Go", doesn't extend to black fellas, even in 2006.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 December 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> And finally it's happened, just before christmas when everybody is well & truly pre-occupied, out comes the sneaky Dept of Public PRosecutions verdict. *Sgt Chris Hurley gets away with murder* because they aren't going to even charge him. No surprise really, they couldn't possibly put the evidence before a jury without a very big embarrassing cover-up being blown sky high. If we cant get justice for Indigenous ppl while a moderate labour party is in power in QLD how can we hope to ever get real justice in QLD?




Lol , m8 , as soon as heard that on tonights news, I though of your post.
sheesh.  Now I wonder what we could charge him with ??? mmm.  body over there, mmm in police station mmm .
no probs lets get back to that bastard David Hicks lol.


----------



## Out Too Soon (14 December 2006)

It makes me sick, really sick to the stomach, the only politicians to stick there neck out & make an honest comment have been The Greens & labour man Mike Reynolds. I guess MIke might be losing his preselection next time round. Whatever, he'll probably get in as an independant.
If that baby-faced sadist Hurley pulls you up for a traffic infringement on the Gold Coast, make a citizens arrest.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 January 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/am/content/2006/s1821892.htm  Sir Laurence Street speaking to Conor Duffy.


> Aboriginal leaders have welcomed the appointment former New South Wales chief justice Sir Laurence Street to lead a review into the decision not to charge a policeman over a death in custody on Palm Island.
> 
> The death of the man known as Mulrunji led to riots in November 2004, and a Coroner's inquiry that found the officer responsible for the death.
> 
> ...


----------



## SirRumpole (16 June 2020)

Funny how it usually takes a media expose to shine a light on corruption in political parties.

Why didn't the ALP pick up on the activities of Eddie Obeid and Adem  Someyurek ?

Because a lot of people were in their jobs because of these people.

Even though these were State matters its pretty sure that such things are going on at a Federal level in all parties.

Bring on a Federal ICAC. Will that actually happen ? Probably not because both the major parties know that they have secrets they want to keep hidden.


----------



## wayneL (16 June 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Funny how it usually takes a media expose to shine a light on corruption in political parties.
> 
> Why didn't the ALP pick up on the activities of Eddie Obeid and Adem  Someyurek ?
> 
> ...



Agree. I really do think that corruption, for at least the perception of corruption is a real drag on the economy as a whole. Clean economies do much better at the middle and lower level which is where you want the prosperity for a strong economy.

Crony capitalism, corporatism etc enrich the so-called elite (elite criminals) at the expense of the middle.

Yes indeed, we want an ICAC with a huge set of cajones and big sharp teeth... And also someone watching the watchers.


----------



## basilio (18 June 2020)

*Labor MP Adem Somyurek resigns to spend more time with his family members (most of whom are fake)*

Disgraced Victorian Labor minister Adem Somyurek has stood down from his role, saying he wants to spend more time with his seventeen children, fifteen of whom exist on paper only.

Speaking to journalists this morning, Mr Somyurek said he had a very large family which lived in a filling cabinet labelled ‘family members’.  

“I have enjoyed my time in politics immensely, but the truth is, it takes you away from your family. Whether you have real children, or just bits of paper that you’ve doctored and then submitted to the register or Births, Deaths and Marriages, families are important,” he said.

“I still remember the day my first child was born – using a fake birth certificate, some White Out and a bag of one hundred dollar notes. I’ve had sixteen other children since – all signed up members of the Labor Party. They do whatever I say”.

Mr Somyurek has two children from a previous relationship with the truth.

The resignation follows an explosive investigation by The Age and Channel Nine which revealed that there were people who had signed up to the Labor Party willingly. Both of them were unavailable for comment.
https://www.theshovel.com.au/2020/0...of_stackable_alp_branches&utm_term=2020-06-16


----------



## Tink (18 June 2020)

The Victorian branch of the Labor Party has been plunged into crisis after secret recordings sparked allegations of branch stacking and misuse of taxpayer funded staff.

The ALP’s national executive has seized control of Victorian operations and will conduct all pre-selections for the next three years.

The crisis has decimated the faction opposed to Premier Daniel Andrews’ faction within the party, but Neil Mitchell says this is more than just infighting.

He says it will affect every Victorian.

“I can give you four reasons why what is unfolding in Victoria should matter to you. Four ways in which this touches you in your life, four reasons why it’s more than some esoteric internal factional fight,” the 3AW Mornings host said.

“They are wasting time on these games rather than looking after you, your interest and your state.”
“They’re using … taxpayer money to fund factional games rather than work for you. It’s a culture of corruption that insults every Victorian.”
“The Premier’s credibility is on the line. He says he didn’t know, he says he’s appalled. He’s a former party machine man … I’d be amazed if he didn’t know how these things work.”
“Somebody is playing a massive factional game. They’ve had a spectacular political hit and the result is much more power to Chairman Dan, and too much power, in any one leader, is a bad thing for the people, regardless of what party they belong to.”

https://www.3aw.com.au/neil-mitchell-four-reasons-why-the-state-labor-scandal-should-matter-to-you/

-----


----------



## moXJO (18 June 2020)

Labor has a large bag of tricks. NSW was a dirty swamp. Still happens today.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (18 June 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Funny how it usually takes a media expose to shine a light on corruption in political parties.
> 
> Why didn't the ALP pick up on the activities of Eddie Obeid and Adem  Someyurek ?
> 
> ...



These branch stacking allegations look to be based on a purge of the right wing Labor faction in Victoria.


----------



## SirRumpole (18 June 2020)

moXJO said:


> Labor has a large bag of tricks. NSW was a dirty swamp. Still happens today.




Branch stacking is not unknown in the Liberal Party either.

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/nsw...ng-scheme-angers-nsw-mps-20191003-p52xbk.html


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (18 June 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Branch stacking is not unknown in the Liberal Party either.
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/politics/nsw...ng-scheme-angers-nsw-mps-20191003-p52xbk.html




They all do it, it is part of politics.


----------



## moXJO (18 June 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Branch stacking is not unknown in the Liberal Party either.
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/politics/nsw...ng-scheme-angers-nsw-mps-20191003-p52xbk.html



Libs do the same.


----------



## qldfrog (20 March 2021)

https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/na...n-recovery-in-queensland-20210318-p57bzl.html
We in Queensland have a leader who always blame the federal government, whatever the subject: i invite us taxpayers,and especially our southern members to see how our raxes are wasted by the billions under a not only badly managed but actually corrupt system, in the full meaning of corruption.are we going to blame crony capitalism here?


----------

